
Running the Acme Editor on Debian on Windows - rhabarba
http://www.donationcoder.com/forum/index.php?topic=45547
======
rauhl
This is so cool!

I didn’t realise that WSL supports Debian and that Xming is good enough to get
running. I have a spare Windows machine — maybe it’s time to give WSL a shot …

~~~
rhabarba
As far as I can see, the Windows Store provides Ubuntu, openSUSE, Kali Linux,
Debian, and SLES as of today. This might change in the future. The number of
Windows X servers is still rather small, there are Xming, VcXsrv and that's
about it, I guess. (Please correct me, anyone.)

